# training schools in MO or OK?



## Pedro (Jul 1, 2008)

anyone know names of any tactical schools in missouri or oklahoma?


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jul 2, 2008)

Pedro said:


> anyone know names of any tactical schools in missouri or oklahoma?


 What specifically are you looking for, law enforcement, military civilian?

The short answer is to check out Strategos International.  They are first rate instructors.

http://www.strategosintl.com/courses.html

If you get ahold of Todd Burke he lives in Columbia, Missouri and is one of their head instructors.  He can point you to classes being put on in your area.

You can probably find some video of some of their training schools online, try typing in Strategos on youtube.

Hope that helps.


----------



## KenpoTex (Jul 2, 2008)

Tulsa, OK
http://www.usshootingacademy.com/


----------



## Deaf Smith (Jul 2, 2008)

KenpoTex said:


> Tulsa, OK
> http://www.usshootingacademy.com/


 
And that's one big school Ken. I know some of the guys that teach there.

Deaf


----------



## KenpoTex (Jul 3, 2008)

Deaf Smith said:


> And that's one big school Ken. I know some of the guys that teach there.
> 
> Deaf


 
Oh yeah, based on their aerial videos, their facility is awesome!  I plan to try to make it out there one of these days (it's only about 3 hours from me, I just haven't found the time yet).


----------

